# Florida Adventure Part 1



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 23, 2007)

The latest hike was a trip to Florida for the 3 of us, a local photog named Jack Rogers was kind enough to help me find my way around to various wildlife places, and we sure had a good time.  Daisy enjoyed seeing the Florida lifestyle, the beaches are so amazing there., we enjoyed some nice restaurants and I wore my self out big time hauling that kit of mine all over the place.

It sure was worth the effort, I would be back there in a second if I could be.. here are a few from the first stop in Orlando.  We had no sleep Thursday night, and left the house at about 2:30 AM.. left Toronto at 5 am, landed at 930 am, got out of the airport at 11:30.. grabbed a pizza on the fly, and started shooting around 1:30 pm and I was far from awake!!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





It looks like I will have about 50 images to share, from about 2 1/2 days of shooting.  I will break them up into several "parts", and post more through the week.

Florida is a haven for nature photogs.... as winter migration brings millions of birds south for nesting and procreation.  I am learning that in another month or so, the breeding plumage and mating is at its peek, and it is the best time to be there shooting., so I am thinking about planning another trip.

thanks for looking!!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, an awsome set of pics. Well done. The composition and focus on these is great. I love the shot of the bird flying over the Croc.


----------



## PNA (Jan 23, 2007)

The last one is stunning......


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 23, 2007)

Velocity said:


> Wow, an awsome set of pics. Well done. The composition and focus on these is great. I love the shot of the bird flying over the Croc.



thats pretty much what I was going to say!
But is it a Croc or an Alligator?


----------



## PNA (Jan 23, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> thats pretty much what I was going to say!
> But is it a Croc or an Alligator?


 

I missed the Croc!!!! Nice.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow....awesome stuff as always Sir Ray.   If ya ever decide to go to florida again...I would be glad to help carry that kit with ya.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 23, 2007)

Need a kit carrier next time you go?
I'd happily take classes from you!

And look at the *colour**s *in that first photo! :heart: WONDERFUL!

And the last blows me all over.
And the "flight over the gator('s nest)" is great, too.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2007)

> But is it a Croc or an Alligator?


American Alligator, if I'm not mistaken.  (I don't think there are crocs in the US).


----------



## dese (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep its a Gator.  You see them everywhere.

I love your photos of the Herons.  

Which coast did you take these on?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks everyone.. I don't mind that kit on my shoulder too much, I need the exercise..   but thanks for the cool offer.. I just am happy I have enough health and strength to get out there and do this.

We were in Orlando for these shots, then we when west to Ft Desoto, and Ft. Myers beach... and yes, it is an American Alligator.

best to all!


----------



## Arch (Jan 23, 2007)

looks like the light was good out there ray.....great shots man :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 23, 2007)

Gaaaaaah!! What an INCREDIBLE SERIES RAY!!!! You must have been grinning from ear to ear to see those crisp shots appear on your monitor. Wow wow WOW!

I knew Lafoto was gonna love that first (green) one...beautiful colours, detail, compo and dof.  The details in the heron series blows me away...you can even see the ripple of water where a drop fell from the bird in #3 (which also has superb dof).  But that last one, well, I'm speechless.  Bravo.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks Archie, and Anti.. very cool of you guys to comment.


----------



## doenoe (Jan 24, 2007)

awesome images Ray, the last one is killer


----------



## surfingfireman (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome as usual Ray, the last one is epic but the egret and alligator is a great capture. 

Big Mike- actually there ARE american saltwater crocs in florida.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 24, 2007)

some amazing captures there ray... sounds like a great turnaround trip, can't wait to see the rest!   :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks guys.. these are just a few of about 40 that I will post on my site when I have time.. we are now in Iowa, shooting Bald Eagles.. more on that story soon.!!

a couple od eagle shots are in here...

http://www.pbase.com/raymondjbarlow/recent_photos

take care.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 26, 2007)

Those are fantastic.  2 & 7 are maybe a bit dark.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 29, 2007)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> Big Mike- actually there ARE american saltwater crocs in florida.


 
Yep mostly in the south west part of the everglades, alligators live in fresh water but have been seen in saltwater also, alligators have a round nose

Ray did you get to Corkscrew swamp?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 29, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Yep mostly in the south west part of the everglades, alligators live in fresh water but have been seen in saltwater also, alligators have a round nose
> 
> Ray did you get to Corkscrew swamp?



No., but I like the sounds of that place!!

Please tell me more.. we are coming back this weekend I think!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 30, 2007)

Raymond J Barlow said:


> No., but I like the sounds of that place!!
> 
> Please tell me more.. we are coming back this weekend I think!




Corkscrew Swamp is an Audubon sanctuary about haft way between Fort Myers and Naples it&#8217; out east of the main city area. But it is surround by older homes and the area seem to become more suburbanize. There is an admission fee and a boardwalk trail thru the whole sanctuary.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Corkscrew Swamp is an Audubon sanctuary about haft way between Fort Myers and Naples it out east of the main city area. But it is surround by older homes and the area seem to become more suburbanize. There is an admission fee and a boardwalk trail thru the whole sanctuary.



Thanks Jeff.. I found it here...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....461967,-81.784973&spn=0.725349,1.536713&om=1


Looks like a cool spot.


----------



## phantompablo (Jan 31, 2007)

The two of the Great Egret with it's breeding plumage (#2 & #7) are beautiful!


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 31, 2007)

#7 is my favorite of this bunch.


----------



## LENEtheMOST (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice!! I love the first one!


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 2, 2007)

I always am enjoyin glooking at your work.  Stunning captures here.


----------

